# does anyone know how to install a front wheel bearing||||||



## wwbcd (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a 93 b13 sentra. I was wanting to install a front bearing and didn't feel like paying a mechanic insane money to scrap my old bearing out and press one if it it is just that simple. I have had my hub in my hand but i didn't know how to get the bearing out, and i never had to pack a bearing either.

Out

if u can help please do


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to B13.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

get the bearing remover dealy, its a bunch of disks and u pick the right size, screw this 4 inch pole to it and smack the bearing out, same thing for installaion but ya have to be a lil more carefull when installing


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

it needs to be pressed out and the new one pressed in. you'll have to take it to a machine shop for that. i wouldn't pay more then $20 to get that done.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno what a machine shop is and where to find one but there's some torque specs in the Haynes Manual on how to install a new wheel bearing. I know when you first install the new one you torque it to a higher value then you loosen it. It's easy to get the old bearing out that's not going to be a problem. BTW does it make a humming noise while you drive your car over 30 mph? why do you replace it ? You'll need the socket for that huge nut I can't remember what size it was...20 something, a 1/2" drive torque ratchet and a 4ft. 1" galvanized pipe to fit onto the ratchet so you can achieve the necesarry torque.


----------



## sisterevil (Dec 20, 2004)

*Bearing!*

I JUST had my cv joint and front bearing done. I got the bearing from a wrtecker and took iot to a mechanic friend who charged me one hour labour $35! Yes a very good deal. Ask around if any mechanics you k now work on the side. YOU MUST get this bearing puller thingy machine to do it! Mine is an 1994..... :waving:


----------

